# Salt Water Sportsman Fish Babe of the month



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

My friend Meredith caught this nice red near Rockport and I entered the picture in this contest. She can really use some 2cool help to get some votes!!! She is number 21.
Thanks!

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/gallery/September-Fish-Babe-Entries/21


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

done


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

done!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Done! She is very cute.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Done


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

got it taken care of..


----------



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

Done...


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Done!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

done!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

done, i almost hit 12 tho


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Done


----------



## Steady as She Goes (Apr 12, 2010)

Done!


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

done


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

done


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

done


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Done! Looks like she is in the lead right now with 38% of the votes.
Good luck to your friend!


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Done


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Done!


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

done


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Done.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

done


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

done deal


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Done...good luck Meredith....44% right now !!!


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

done deal nice lead she's got!


----------



## mark07 (Dec 6, 2005)

done


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

done


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

Done!


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Done..... but man #24 sure does look good with that big ol Rooster!!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Done


----------



## acj12501 (Sep 2, 2010)

Done


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Done!


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Just voted and she had 52% of the votes.


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Done,GOOD LUCK!


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Vote*

DONE


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

Done


----------



## Earthman (Oct 13, 2009)

Done......52.8%


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

This is Meredith! Thanks for all of yalls help! Remember to spread the word!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

She's got my vote! Besides,Texas women are the best!

RL


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Done did it!


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

done


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

Done, I have seen number 16 on 2cool before. Found it!!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=283779&highlight=wife+ling


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Done


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

done now @ 55.12%


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

57% lets break 60%!!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

done!


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

Done


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

i think the avatar is better than the actual pic.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> i think the avatar is better than the actual pic.


 X2....but either way she is a well put together young lady. :biggrin:


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

HAHA wow thanks! but unfortunately im not holding a fish!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Got to love the powers of 2cool. Over 54% has voted for her.


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

and over 800 votes!!!
I LOVE THIS FORUM!-glad to be a new member!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> and over 800 votes!!!
> I LOVE THIS FORUM!-glad to be a new member!


I see you are now addicted too :work::cheers:


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Cody C said:


> I see you are now addicted too :work::cheers:


Its my fault. Now she is gonna be addicted like the rest of us.... haha


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

who cares about a fish? lol.


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

HAHA im so sad i dropped to the 40's.

Myprozac got me addicted and Cody C keeps me addicted.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

your avatar keeps everyone checking back.


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

HAHA too bad my poll went down!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> and over 800 votes!!!
> I LOVE THIS FORUM!-glad to be a new member!


We are very glad your a member toooooo!


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

myprozac said:


> My friend Meredith caught this nice red near Rockport and I entered the picture in this contest. She can really use some 2cool help to get some votes!!! She is number 21.
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/gallery/September-Fish-Babe-Entries/21


Done


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Done.. and she is in the lead at 39%..


----------



## Finney Bay (Jun 25, 2010)

done


----------



## sommerville (Jan 16, 2008)

Done


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Pics*

Done


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

Done and she's winning!!


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

Not by much!! this will be a LONG month!
Thanks for the votes!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Done. Ahead by over 10%


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Did it. Looks like a two person race.


----------



## Horseshoe Dozer (Mar 8, 2008)

Got my vote.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Voted again shes at 41%


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

I think i can beat her haha, Good luck and ill vote as much as i can


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Done, she's at 39.98%


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

DONE


----------



## ankledeep (Aug 16, 2005)

done


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

voted. shame on u for 1 staring this thread and the other one who ever it was.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Poll*

Done! Looking good at 25%. C2


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 24, 2009)

Voted...you're still in the lead by .07%


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

16 is the wife of a 2Cooler too.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

done...again


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

done for 21


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

Just voted again but #6 is working hard


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

*A Battle To The End.............*

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/article.jsp?ID=1000078840


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Man how many of these threads were there? rs


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I dk,but DLFC runs a close second to Chase This on having threads deleted lol The show stopper,thread locker haha


----------



## icantcatchfish (Mar 12, 2010)

thought this is over??


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

icantcatchfish said:


> thought this is over??


I'm pretty sure it's over.

However, there may have been an appeal filed with the United Online Contest Cheaters Alliance (www.UOCHA.org). They are a pretty tight knit group (if you can't read this message you may need to delete your cookies and try again).

edit: this is my 600th post (if you can't see this, you may need to delete your cookies).


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

sorry, I already ate all my cookies...


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

JJGold said:


> I'm pretty sure it's over.
> 
> However, there may have been an appeal filed with the United Online Contest Cheaters Alliance (www.UOCHA.org). They are a pretty tight knit group (if you can't read this message you may need to delete your cookies and try again).
> 
> edit: this is my 600th post (if you can't see this, you may need to delete your cookies).


I'm sure there was an appeal filed. Remember,this was more important than a Senate seat,as stated by another 2cooler. Forgot the dudes name.

It's never over till it's over! ha ha:work:


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

sea sick said:


> I'm sure there was an appeal filed. *Remember,this was more important than a Senate seat,as stated by another 2cooler. Forgot the dudes name*.
> 
> It's never over till it's over! ha ha:work:


It think his name was "wangler". His rant was something like: "it's not just the prize (an embroidered polo shirt), it's about the children, the sport, and the entire 2cool community".

You can't make that ***** up!


----------

